# California Gubernatorial Race



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Watched the debate tonight. I like the two most unlikely to advance, Delaine Eastin and John Chiang. Both are short, not particularly eye pleasing, one is a woman and one is Asian. They are of course the most straight forward, honest, intelligent, well spoken, civil and hard nosed . . . but people don't seem to vote for those qualities anymore. The two Republicans tried to be the most Trumpian with Travis Allen winning that competition. The other Republican, John Cox a businessman tried to play the 'outsider' role, neither seemed to realize this is California not Arizona. Both Newsom and Villaraigosa showed political chops and experience, and, although both gave good responses when responding to their past sexual indiscretions, that seemed to slow their momentum. They both came back strong but were set back for a moment.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

I was watching the Padres/Nationals game.

Did they have all 27 candidates?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watched the debate tonight. I like the two most unlikely to advance, Delaine Eastin and John Chiang. Both are short, not particularly eye pleasing, one is a woman and one is Asian. They are of course the most straight forward, honest, intelligent, well spoken, civil and hard nosed . . . but people don't seem to vote for those qualities anymore. The two Republicans tried to be the most Trumpian with Travis Allen winning that competition. The other Republican, John Cox a businessman tried to play the 'outsider' role, neither seemed to realize this is California not Arizona. Both Newsom and Villaraigosa showed political chops and experience, and, although both gave good responses when responding to their past sexual indiscretions, that seemed to slow their momentum. They both came back strong but were set back for a moment.


I already know who Im voting for.
It wont matter, but I still vote every single time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I was watching the Padres/Nationals game.
> 
> Did they have all 27 candidates?


Just the 6, there was mention by Newsom about the others. It was mostly respectful except for Travis Allen who was basically yelling with a smirk on his face (knowing his opinions wouldn't be popular but egging the crowd on despite the fact) trying to seem Trump-like, he got murmurs and boos. Cox was mostly respectful while citing the Trump party line, but lead me to believe that's all he had was the party line.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I already know who Im voting for.
> It wont matter, but I still vote every single time.


 . . . but of course you won't tell us until all the ballots have been tallied . . . and the winner is!


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but of course you won't tell us until all the ballots have been tallied . . . and the winner is!


*California's absolutely CROOKED election system is rigged to*
*put the TWO highest in primaries against each other.....*
*That means Democrat against Democrat....*

*Two complete Fuck ups ....*
*Villaraigosa (D) vs Newsom (D).....*

*Now hows that for a CROOKED COMMUNIST system in California !*


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I already know who Im voting for.
> It wont matter, but I still vote every single time.


Another riddle?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Another riddle?


As far as you're concerned, yes.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As far as you're concerned, yes.


Since there are at least 2 t-rump-nuzzlers in the crowd, which one of them gets your vote?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Since there are at least 2 t-rump-nuzzlers in the crowd, which one of them gets your vote?


I'm betting he goes for the pissed off, smirking, screamer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Since there are at least 2 t-rump-nuzzlers in the crowd, which one of them gets your vote?


Im just bummed fithy filner isnt in the mix.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im just bummed fithy filner isnt in the mix.


Maybe we could get the governator to come back? What a great example of a Republican governor he was!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe we could get the governator to come back? What a great example of a Republican governor he was!


He was one of the biggest pussies ever elected.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe we could get the governator to come back? What a great example of a Republican governor he was!


Try Reagan as an example of a great Governor, ya dick wad...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He was one of the biggest pussies ever elected.


What can you expect from a Kennedy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try Reagan as an example of a great Governor, ya dick wad...


Pat Brown was actually a good governor too.
That was before democrats were all pinkos and commies.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe we could get the governator to come back? What a great example of a Republican governor he was!


*10 x Better than the one he replaced and now with the Closet Homosexual's record*
*about to be etched in the History books.....He's 10 x better than the current occupant.*
*That includes his Housemaid scandal....*
*Jerry Brown will go down as the worst Governor EVER to date in California !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *10 x Better than the one he replaced and now with the Closet Homosexual's record*
> *about to be etched in the History books.....He's 10 x better than the current occupant.*
> *That includes his Housemaid scandal....*
> *Jerry Brown will go down as the worst Governor EVER to date in California !*


The other guy before the puss-enator was just as bad, but he got nixed before he could do a Jerry Brown.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm betting he goes for the pissed off, smirking, screamer.


Hillary isn't running .....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The other guy before the puss-enator was just as bad, but he got nixed before he could do a Jerry Brown.


Ahhhhh 50 shades of Gray


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The other guy before the puss-enator was just as bad, but he got nixed before he could do a Jerry Brown.


Wasn't it Davis who gave state workers (prison guards?) HUGE pensions that we can't pay for?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2018)

*The pension gap*
*It was a deal that wasn’t supposed to cost taxpayers an extra dime. Now the state’s annual tab is in the billions, and the cost keeps climbing.*
By JACK DOLAN SEPT. 18, 2016

With the stroke of a pen, California Gov. Gray Davis signed legislation that gave prison guards, park rangers, Cal State professors and other state employees the kind of retirement security normally reserved for the wealthy.

More than 200,000 civil servants became eligible to retire at 55 — and in many cases collect more than half their highest salary for life. California Highway Patrol officers could retire at 50 and receive as much as 90% of their peak pay for as long as they lived.

Proponents sold the measure in 1999 with the promise that it would impose no new costs on California taxpayers. The state employees’ pension fund, they said, would grow fast enough to pay the bill in full.

They were off — by billions of dollars — and taxpayers will bear the consequences for decades to come.

http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-me-pension-crisis-davis-deal/

Has this been addressed and corrected by the folks in Sacramento?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The pension gap*
> *It was a deal that wasn’t supposed to cost taxpayers an extra dime. Now the state’s annual tab is in the billions, and the cost keeps climbing.*
> By JACK DOLAN SEPT. 18, 2016
> 
> ...


Things have definitely changed, they take out 10% of my boy's pay to put toward his pension, not sure how much he will make after retirement and how it all pencils out, but I know it won't be 90%.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The other guy before the puss-enator was just as bad, but he got nixed before he could do a Jerry Brown.



*The California Governor race is about which ( Democrat ) can promote Socialism/Communism faster*
*in California....*
*The Republicans haven't a chance because of the way they capitulate to Democrats on every front....*
*A STRONG Republican Candidate would motivate conservatives and move Democratic scum out to sea !*


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 196320, member: 842"

*The pension gap*
*It was a deal that wasn’t supposed to cost taxpayers an extra dime. Now the state’s annual tab is in the billions, and the cost keeps climbing.*
By JACK DOLAN SEPT. 18, 2016

With the stroke of a pen, California Gov. Gray Davis signed legislation that gave prison guards, park rangers, Cal State professors and other state employees the kind of retirement security normally reserved for the wealthy.

More than 200,000 civil servants became eligible to retire at 55 — and in many cases collect more than half their highest salary for life. California Highway Patrol officers could retire at 50 and receive as much as 90% of their peak pay for as long as they lived.

Proponents sold the measure in 1999 with the promise that it would impose no new costs on California taxpayers. The state employees’ pension fund, they said, would grow fast enough to pay the bill in full.

They were off — by billions of dollars — and taxpayers will bear the consequences for decades to come.

http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-me-pension-crisis-davis-deal/

Has this been addressed and corrected by the folks in Sacramento?


*NO, NO and HELL NO !!!!!*

/QUOTE




*THIS IS WHAT I'VE BEEN CITING FOR YEARS !*

*YOU HAVEN'T EVEN TOUCHED ON 1/3 OF THE PROBLEM THAT IS*
*BUBBLING BELOW THE SURFACE, AND BELIEVE YOU ME IT'S TOXIC !!!!!!!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Things have definitely changed, they take out 10% of my boy's pay to put toward his pension, not sure how much he will make after retirement and how it all pencils out, but I know it won't be 90%.


*The pension nightmare for California’s cities is getting scarier*
February 12, 2018 12:00 PM
Updated February 13, 2018 01:30 PM


After years of denial, California’s cities are finally waking up to their pension nightmare. Unfortunately, now the crisis is so dire that there are no painless choices left. To keep up with ballooning pension payments, cities soon will have to raise taxes or cut services, or both.

Loudly sounding the alarm, the League of California Cities reported this month that most members expect pension costs to jump by at least 50 percent by 2024-25. Pension payments – now about 11 percent of general fund budgets on average – will eat up about 16 percent by then. That doesn’t include increases in retiree health care costs and other benefits. In extreme cases, the pension burden could lead to more bankruptcy filings like Stockton’s and San Bernardino’s in 2012.

In response, the league is advising cities to consider local tax measures and to negotiate with labor unions to get employees to pay more into their own pensions. That’s easier said than done, of course, especially since local unions are often powerful, well-funded political players.

http://www.sacbee.com/opinion/editorials/article199693069.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2018)

*California’s pension problems are far from over*
PUBLISHED: March 19, 2018 at 7:30 pm | UPDATED: March 20, 2018 at 11:03 am

As much as politicians from across the state want to deny it, California’s pension problems are far from over.

The California Public Employees’ Retirement System paid out nearly $21 billion in pension benefits last year, according to Transparent California, a watchdog group that tracks and publishes data on public sector pay and pensions. That’s up 43 percent from 2012.

Citing CalPERS payout data from the fiscal year ending July 31, 2017, Transparent California noted that CalPERS began paying out pensions to 25,472 new retirees in the last fiscal year alone, at a cost of $1 billion annually.

Among those who began receiving checks in the new fiscal year, former Gardena City Manager Mitchell Lansdell topped the list for the most lucrative pension, receiving $258,992. A little bit down the list for the fifth-most lucrative pension is Darryl Qualls, former deputy police chief for Pasadena, who began drawing a pension worth $215,173.

Not far behind is Christopher Vicino, former assistant police chief in the city of Riverside, with his annualized pension coming in at $215,101. Vicino now works for the Los Angeles Department of Water and Power as director of security and emergency management for the utility.

Among the new CalPERS pensioners from Orange County is Robert Dunek, former city manager of Lake Forest, who began receiving his yearly pension of $211,517. His pension is the 12th highest among those who began receiving a pension in the last fiscal year.

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/03/19/californias-pension-problems-are-far-from-over/


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Things have definitely changed, they take out 10% of my boy's pay to put toward his pension, not sure how much he will make after retirement and how it all pencils out, but I know it won't be 90%.



*Every Worker deserve a fair and decent wage for the services they perform......*

*What's WRONG is when corrupt Politicians curry favor from UNIONS and *
*promise excessive Pay/Pensions that are so far out of line from normal pay*
*standards....in exchange for the UNIONS Corrupt support.*
*These Lies and Deceit are what has destroyed Many Many large Metropolises.....*
*Now it's going to SINK a State .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Things have definitely changed, they take out 10% of my boy's pay to put toward his pension, not sure how much he will make after retirement and how it all pencils out, but I know it won't be 90%.


They all take turns being Fire Chief and their pension is based off their highest paying year. Nice cushy set-up if you can get . . . tell your son congrats, if he stays healthy and flies right, once retired he will be sucking up tax payer dollars for decades! Good for him!


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all take turns being Fire Chief and their pension is based off their highest paying year. Nice cushy set-up if you can get . . . tell your son congrats, if he stays healthy and flies right, once retired he will be sucking up tax payer dollars for decades! Good for him!



*You make people Ill with your condescending crap.....*
*That's Criminal and you KNOW it !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all take turns being Fire Chief and their pension is based off their highest paying year. Nice cushy set-up if you can get . . . tell your son congrats, if he stays healthy and flies right, once retired he will be sucking up tax payer dollars for decades! Good for him!


Privatize


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The pension gap*
> *It was a deal that wasn’t supposed to cost taxpayers an extra dime. Now the state’s annual tab is in the billions, and the cost keeps climbing.*
> By JACK DOLAN SEPT. 18, 2016
> 
> ...


So, you don't believe moon beam and his 9 billion $ surplus projection? He has never been wrong before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all take turns being Fire Chief and their pension is based off their highest paying year. Nice cushy set-up if you can get . . . tell your son congrats, if he stays healthy and flies right, once retired he will be sucking up tax payer dollars for decades! Good for him!


He told me to tell you Thank you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Privatize


Capitalist.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Privatize


So like back in the day if you haven't paid your mordida they let it burn? Would they fight forest fires or let them burn until they get close to a clients property?


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So like back in the day if you haven't paid your *mordida* they let it burn? Would they fight forest fires or let them burn until they get close to a clients property?


South of the Border Criminal mentality......

*Figures a Union " Man " would toss that term in a conversation*
*about Firefighters.....*
*That's one thing I've never witnessed is a Firefighter mimicking *
*a Union Iron Workers habits of " Letting Things Happen " because*
*it was NOT negotiated.....*
*They may be over compensated, but they will risk life and limb to*
*save human lives and then the property......*

*You open your Bitter soul with every post !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So like back in the day if you haven't paid your mordida they let it burn? Would they fight forest fires or let them burn until they get close to a clients property?


No and Yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all take turns being Fire Chief and their pension is based off their highest paying year. Nice cushy set-up if you can get . . . tell your son congrats, if he stays healthy and flies right, once retired he will be sucking up tax payer dollars for decades! Good for him!


Ignorance rears it's ugly head once again....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wasn't it Davis who gave state workers (prison guards?) HUGE pensions that we can't pay for?


Yes, and Jerry Brown started the ball rolling with state employee unions way back in his first go 'round as guv.


----------



## espola (May 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorance rears it's ugly head once again....


http://www.dictionary.com/e/its-vs-its/


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/e/its-vs-its/


Speaking of rearing ITS ugly head....when all else fails you fall back on punctuation & spelling.
Thanks Magoo...you are the smartest poster in the kitchen.


----------



## espola (May 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of rearing ITS ugly head....when all else fails you fall back on punctuation & spelling.
> Thanks Magoo...you are the smartest poster in the kitchen.


Don't feel bad - the old CSL rules page used to have many instances of its' - a word that existed nowhere else in the Englishiverse.  I made a little joke about it and they are all gone now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't feel bad - the old CSL rules page used to have many instances of its' - a word that existed nowhere else in the Englishiverse.  I made a little joke about it and they are all gone now.


We all have our special purpose.
Its nice to see you bask in the glow of yours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of rearing ITS ugly head....when all else fails you fall back on punctuation & spelling.
> Thanks Magoo...you are the smartest poster in the kitchen.


I'll take note of that opinion next time the turd wrangler points out one of my various unforced grammatical or spelling errors.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll take note of that opinion next time the turd wrangler points out one of my various unforced grammatical or spelling errors.


Magoo is a turd wrangler?
Interesting....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't feel bad - the old CSL rules page used to have many instances of its' - a word that existed nowhere else in the Englishiverse.  I made a little joke about it and they are all gone now.


Feel bad...not at all.
I'll accept punctuation errors over factual errors all day long.
Punctuation seems to be your strong point Magoo...


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/e/its-vs-its/


*Picking up the Golf Course balls...*
*It is Theft.*
*It is Wrong.*
*It's your reputation !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

U.S. House, 50th District: Anyone but Duncan Hunter
Any of the five candidates would be superior to the incumbent. And come this fall, we’ll make a more comprehensive case for one of them. For now, here’s the short version of our view: anyone but Hunter.

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/endorsements/sd-endorsement-guide-2018-htmlstory.html


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> U.S. House, 50th District: Anyone but Duncan Hunter
> Any of the five candidates would be superior to the incumbent. And come this fall, we’ll make a more comprehensive case for one of them. For now, here’s the short version of our view: anyone but Hunter.
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/endorsements/sd-endorsement-guide-2018-htmlstory.html


Junior obviously needs a better paying job than being a Congressman.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Junior obviously needs a better paying job than being a Congressman.


He's just not smart enough to use it to his advantage like some of the others . . . and not get caught.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

The one topic Democrats don't dare bring up in today's SoCal primary - 6/5/18 June 5, 2018Memo to Democrats: Can you say "illegal immigration"? MoreToo brown to win? That's what Democrats actually told one of their own candidates - 6/5/18 June 5, 2018In the crowded Orange County House race, Democratic pooh-bahs told one of their own candidates, moderate Reaganite Democrat Omar Siddiqui, he's 'too brown' to win. With the heat on, Democrats have shown their true colors. More


----------

